# Early Christmas Gift *Video Added*



## hrstille (Dec 20, 2016)

Got my Echo Breaker today and it sounds so good


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Dec 20, 2016)

Just looked in the bag my wife said not too. I said i need camo boat cushions and she got a camo seat. Oh how to break the news to her good gesture??? I have more seats then i need at the moment.... nice call.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 20, 2016)

Nice


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 20, 2016)

I like dat urnge


----------



## bdavisbdavis727 (Dec 21, 2016)

Lets hear it


----------



## Hunter247 (Dec 21, 2016)

How does how does it compare to your other echo calls?


----------



## hrstille (Dec 21, 2016)

bdavisbdavis727 said:


> Lets hear it



Youtube. Look up New Echo Breaker. Video is 55sec and I'm wearing a white T-shirt. I can't get the video to load on here. I tried sharing it but it won't work.


----------



## hrstille (Dec 21, 2016)

Hunter247 said:


> How does how does it compare to your other echo calls?



Much more volume with less air. Increased back pressure seems to help change tone quicker. You can go High to Low and Low to High much easier. Instant favorite for me


----------



## bdavisbdavis727 (Dec 21, 2016)

hrstille said:


> Youtube. Look up New Echo Breaker. Video is 55sec and I'm wearing a white T-shirt. I can't get the video to load on here. I tried sharing it but it won't work.



Nice, that should get the attention of those MS high flyers


----------



## hrstille (Dec 21, 2016)

The sound is a little distorted. Guess I got to close to the camera. We video all our hunts and we make a collective video at the end of the season. I'll post it once we finish it and you'll get to hear it better in action


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 21, 2016)

Awesome diver call!  Get'R'Done!


----------



## hrstille (Dec 21, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Awesome diver call!  Get'R'Done!



Not many divers where I hunt but I'll see if I can drag some


----------



## hrstille (Dec 28, 2016)

updated


----------

